# Shtypi dhe politika > Problematika shqiptare >  Vrasja e Abedin Rexha, "Sandokani" i UCK-se

## agiimi

Komandanti  Abedin Rexha me nofken "SANDOKANI" ishte nje nder themeluesit e UÇK-se se bashku me Adem Jasharin, Hashim ThaÇin , Rexhep Selimin, Besim Ramen , Fehmi Lladrocin e shum te tjere.
 Ne kohen kure komandant ABEDIN REXHA "SANDOKANI" ishte komandant i zones 112 dhe ne ate kohe qe luftonte ne tere territorin e kosoves , aji u kercenuar nga nje grup ne krye me z. Gani Gecin, ku me vone edhe u vra nga keta persona , ndersa pergjegjesin ne ate kohe e mori vet z,GANI GECI  ku kjo ishte kerkes edhe e forcave serbe qe vepronin atehere . 
 Ndersa ne kete atentat se bashku me te ishte edhe Besim Dajaku ku me vone ka qene edhe si truproje e z.Rugova . 
 Edhe pse kishte harruar qe e ka marre pergjegjesin z.Goniu per vrasjen e "SANDOKANIT"  me vone pas luftes ne prag te zgjedhjeve te dyta ne Kosove , pikerishte ate dite qe e kishte fushaten parazdhedhore  PDK-ja ne fshatin Turiqec , z. Goniu e qiti ne kurthe Besim Dajakun per te ija leen kishe ket akt Besim Dajakut edhe pse e kishte pranuar vete vrasjen e tinaj, edhe pse e kishte shok te ngusht  , se bashku me nje gazetare te gazetes BOTA SOT ku te dyte keta gjeten vdekjen , e ku se bashku me ta ishte edhe vet z.Goniu se bashku me vellaun e vet ne te njejten veture , ndersa ky akt me njeher iju derguar adreses se PDK-se edhe nga vet z.RUGOVA , por aji nuk e llugariti para opinjonit se si eshte e mundure kure nje veture sulmohet nga jasht , dhe ne te jan 4 persone dhe po pshtojn dy prej tyre edhe ata qe jen vallaezer shpetuan e keta te dy jo , keet fakt e din mire edhe vet UNMIK-u po nuk del me deklarime sepse ky i fundit z.Gani Geci eshte sherbetore i KFOR-it ne kosove , dhe te gjitha arrestimet qe ndodhin ne kosove ndaj pjastareve te UQK-se dhe tani ndaj TMK-se burim informacioni i UNMIK-ut dhe KFOR-it eshte vete z. GANI GECI .
 Ndersa ne anen tjeter vallai i z.Ganiut , HALIL GECI e gezon edhe postin e DEPUTETIT TE KOSOVES tashi , edhe ate bile duke grushtuar Deputet e radhes se partise tjeter .
 pra te dashur pjestare te ketije forumiky ka qene me te vertet z. Gani Geci dhe eshte edhe sot , e per mua nuk eshte asgje me shum pos nje sherbyes i pislleqeve te KFORIT,UNMIK-ut dhe vete pPresidentit te tanishem qe e gezon kete post nga gjeku i derdhur i i Deshmoreve tane

----------


## agiimi

Kurse sot z.Gani Geci shitet si patrioat duke i thon vetse si luftetar i kombit dhe duke i share e tere krehun e ish-UÇK-se dhe nje pjese te tyre edhe duke i burgosur si shpijun i kforit , ku nje gje te tilla e ka bere edhe me vete bashkfshatarin e tina z.Abit Hazirin i cili eshte kon i akuzuar per vrasjen e komandant DRINIT e ku i cili ende pa u burgosu eshte paralajmeruar nga Gani Gaci qe do te arrestohet dyu jave para qe te ndodhe kjo dhe ne fund Abit Haziri doli i pafajshem  por vetem i mbajti njevit e gjysme burg nga shpijunlleki i z.Ganiut ku i cili edhe tash vepron ne te njejten menyr si me pare , duke bashkpunuar kerkesat e qarqeve serbe e ky me dezinformatat e veta duke i ekspozuar kerkesat e serbeve deri tek UNMIK-u dhe KFOR-i duke i burgosur luftetaret e lirise .

----------


## Arb

Agiiiiiiiimi,

Lexova shkrimet tua, por me duket se kjo teme nuk ka te bej me vrasjen e Abedin Rexhes, duket se ju jeni me shume I fokusuar qe te shprehni te gjithe mellefin e juaj ndaj Gani Gecit.

Nese mendoni se vetem me etiketime te llojit, se "x personi eshte ne sherbim te y shteti, z organizate, mund te bindni lexuesit se vertete Gani Geci qendron prapa vrasjes se Abedin Rexhes, e keni te kote. 

Ju kisha sugjeruar qe nese vertete deshironi te ndyeni pa fakte figuren e Gani Gecit, bejeni ate ne nje teme tjeter, e jo ne nje teme qe ka te bej me "Sandokanin."

Sa me shume qe jeni futur ne rrjedhen e vrasjes se tij aq me shume na keni bindur se prapa vrasjes se tij qendron dikush tjeter. Kam bindjen se ju e dini fare mire kush qendron prapa vrasjes se tij.

----------


## agiimi

po si gurisht z.ARBI qe e di dhe kom fakte per kete qe mbrapa vrajses se komanantit te atehershem "sandokani" qendron pikerisht   z.Gani Geci , ku per kete person sa kan populli fakte nuk ka me shum as ish regjimi serb i dikurshem per udheheqesit e UÇK-se , sepse nuk ka mundur me iju sjell me shum as atyre fakte zz.Gani Geci bash me shoket e tije , per Qlirimtaret.

 z.arbman per qardo gjeje qe te intereson rreth z.Gani Gecit mund te pyetesh lirisht ne kete teme, une pergjigjem.
 iju faleminderit per bised, pershndetje.

----------

